# Extreme Dog Fuel



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone tried it and how do you like it?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Rich. A guy that trains with me uses Circle J and he really likes it. The dawg's coats look pretty good....but that's about all I can tell you.

You can contact him on the Refuge. His handle is "Dog N Decoys". I'm not sure if he frequents this board or not.

Good luck.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

I met Rick and Tami at a hunt test and started my dogs on Cicle J Extreme Dog Fuel. I liked it alot and the price is right .My only problem is that there are no distributors in the Austin area .They were saying that Tractor Supply was going to start carrying it in their stores. Rick and Tami with Triple D Supply live in Tyler. I know they deliver to some pros near Navasota/Brenham area. Give em a call at (903) 593-3455


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

I met Rick and Tami at a hunt test and started my dogs on Circle J Extreme Dog Fuel. I liked it alot and the price is right .My only problem is that there are no distributors in the Austin area .They were saying that Tractor Supply was going to start carrying it in their stores. Rick and Tami with Triple D Supply live in Tyler. I know they deliver to some pros near Navasota/Brenham area. Give em a call at (903) 593-3455


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

I fed it for almost a year

went back to a better feed


----------

